# Am I going about this entirely wrong?



## tipo mastr (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok...I'm not 100% what my BLD method is, but I think it's some variation of the 3 cycle method. Either way...I'm worried about my memorization. Until now, i've been memorizing a "random" series of characters depending on what the piece needs to do/where it needs to go. So i end up memorizing about 22+ characters for my solve. My question is...how successful could this be for consistency? I've gotten about a 50% success rate, but only after long examination times (I havent been BLD cubing for very long)

I'll probably end up looking around for other methods, I'm just not sure what the general consensus about my memo method is. Please weigh in? =)


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you have a video of one of your succesfull solves?


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

"series of characters depending on what the pieces need to do /where it needs to go" ... sounds right.

"22+ characters" does that include Orientation ? 50% success rate is not bad, IMO.


----------



## tipo mastr (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a video of the excecution, but not the memo, unfortunately.

hdskull: You really think so? Idk, i've always thought i have the mental capacity to store large amounts of completely useless information, but hey, if it works... 

hdskull: by 22+ chars, i mean 22+ characters in total in order to solve the cube. not sure else how to word it XD


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2008)

tipo mastr said:


> I have a video of the excecution, but not the memo, unfortunately.
> 
> hdskull: You really think so? Idk, i've always thought i have the mental capacity to store large amounts of completely useless information, but hey, if it works...
> 
> hdskull: by 22+ chars, i mean 22+ characters in total in order to solve the cube. not sure else how to word it XD


Could you give us a link for the video?


----------



## tipo mastr (Jun 14, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> tipo mastr said:
> 
> 
> > I have a video of the excecution, but not the memo, unfortunately.
> ...



sure, ill encode the vid...it's very pausy though, and not timed. lol.

for those wondering...i follow (mostly) the BLD tutorial by seerus god.

I use two algs to correct corner orientation, then the inverse jperm to permute edges, and tperm to orient and permute edges at the same time (i memorize stickers).


----------



## tipo mastr (Jun 14, 2008)

here's the video...it's not that impressive, let me warn you =P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgl5XHNT2D0


oh and i got another unsuccessful solve...blargh =/


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2008)

The pausing is okay if you are stuck....but when you say you did it to be succesfull, do you mean you were just purposely going slow? Or were you just concentrating.


----------



## tipo mastr (Jun 15, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> The pausing is okay if you are stuck....but when you say you did it to be succesfull, do you mean you were just purposely going slow? Or were you just concentrating.



I was pausing because i was trying to do the next step without rushing and possibly failing XD

and my 50% figure is way off...i havent gotten a successful solve since that vid... =[


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2008)

Then going slow is fine, but every time you practice, try to go a little faster.


----------



## tipo mastr (Jun 15, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Then going slow is fine, but every time you practice, try to go a little faster.



yeah... at this point i think my memorization is good enough for a 75% success rate...i just keep screwing up the execution...


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 15, 2008)

tipo mastr said:


> I use two algs to correct corner orientation, then the inverse jperm to permute edges, and tperm to orient and permute edges at the same time (i memorize stickers).



The approach sounds similar to Old Pochmann to me. The basic idea involves T and J perms (and variations) to perm-orient edges, and a variation on the Y perm to perm-orient corners.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 15, 2008)

Memorize the cube, and solve it with your eyes open. When you get used to it, then blindfold.


----------



## tipo mastr (Jun 17, 2008)

Guoguodi said:


> tipo mastr said:
> 
> 
> > I use two algs to correct corner orientation, then the inverse jperm to permute edges, and tperm to orient and permute edges at the same time (i memorize stickers).
> ...



well, i dont use the "Y" perm...i use two algs: one rotates the UFL and UBL corners clockwise, and the other counter clockwise.

hdskull: i'm definitely gonna try that...=)


----------

